# Geekvape Aegis Boost Pod Mod Preview



## StompieZA (25/10/19)

*




*

*The Aegis Boost Pod Mod By Geekvape Previewed*

The Geekvape Aegis Boost Pod Mod has just appeared on some vendor sites as Pre-order.






Now this has not been officially released or even mentioned by Geekvape yet on their website or social media so this is a very early preview and of course things may change prior to release. Plus there is the fact that some of the specs vary between vendor sites too so this isn’t the most accurate of previews yet – sorry can only go on what info I have so far.

So what do we know…

Well following in the Aegis tradition of being rugged devices this also is IP67 water resistant, plus Stain, Corrosion and tear resistant too.






This is a variable wattage device with a 0.42in OLED screen and apparently according to most (not all!) vendors the output is 5-40W.

Inside is the AS chipset used on larger Geekvape mods and promises a super quick firing time of 0.08 seconds.

The battery is a 1500mAh internal jobby and charges via Micro USB at a charge rate of up to 1.5A.







Pod wise things are a bit more vague. The kit includes a 0.6ohm KA1 Mesh coil, I am not sure if this is a coil head or the pod has a fixed coil and is disposable.

Some vendors also mention a MTL coil and compatibility with an RDTA – but again there are no further details on these.






The pod has a top filling design and there is somewhere an airflow control valve too.

There appears to be 5 colours to choose from: Almighty Blue, Gun Metal, Devil Red, Space Black and Aura Glow.






*Kit Includes*

Geekvape Aegis Boost Pod Mod
0.6ohm KA1 Mesh coil
USB cable
User manual
*Geekvape Aegis Boost Pod Mod Specs*

Size: 106.8×27.7×39.2mm
Output: 5-40W
Battery: 1500mAh (internal)
Display: 0.42in OLED Screen
E-liquid capacity: 3.7ml
Pods: 0.6ohm KA1 Mesh Coil – refillable – mention of RDTA but not seen any info on this yet!
IP67 Water resistant, Stain resistant, Corrosion resistant and Tear resistant
Materials: Zinc Alloy, Leather and Silicone
Top filling
Airflow control valve
AS Chipset – 0.08 second firing speed
Micro USB charging up to 1.5A rate
Now this is what I call a pod mod – what a beast, variable wattage too – excellent – might be tempted with this one myself!

What are your thoughts? Would you buy the Geekvape Aegis Boost Pod Mod? Let me know in the comments below!

Source: https://www.ecigclick.co.uk/geekvape-aegis-boost-pod-mod/

Geekvape notified me this morning that they will be sending me one to review and test and im super excited! So stay tuned!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (25/10/19)

StompieZA said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now this is the one review I’ll be eagerly awaiting. If it’s anything like their normal mods it will be a pleasure, just hoping the pods live up to expectations and this would most probably be the perfect daily companion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## StompieZA (25/10/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Now this is the one review I’ll be eagerly awaiting. If it’s anything like their normal mods it will be a pleasure, just hoping the pods live up to expectations and this would most probably be the perfect daily companion.



Yeah im also excited and also hope they do RBA coils at least! But with the Mesh coils flavor will almost guaranteed be awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (25/10/19)

Thanks for the headsup @StompieZA 
This does sound very good
I like how it looks - quite futuristic - yet it looks good

Am keen to hear how it goes when you get it
Also keen to hear if it does tightish MTL and how the flavour is.
Am excited....
watching....

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (16/6/20)

StompieZA said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any idea when the Plus will be available in SA?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (17/6/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Any idea when the Plus will be available in SA?



With the current restrictions, Im not sure but i might possibly review it in the next 2 weeks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavyH (17/6/20)

I've seen people saying the whole Aegis range has been overdone, but I'm loving both of mine for the sheer heft in relation to their size. The X is a brick and the Mini likewise feels pretty chunky, but they both feel right (if that makes sense). I hope this does the same.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

